# Somerset / Kirkleigh 1/2 Dec 07



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

hey mate well worth the paddle to head up the stanley a little way its beautiul water, and there have been some good fish caught recently especially yellas on the local yowie lures, he sells them at a very very good price from home his name is Doug Oneill if your out that way check them out

his address is 79 brockhurst drive kilcoy

Ps I might give the stanley a go on sunday so might cya around

Lee


----------

